# Change brush sizes



## alaios (Nov 17, 2015)

Dear all,
I am using cloud cc with a german keyboard and for chaning the burshes the shortcuts are the []
but it looks like I can not adjust the size by pressing these buttons. Other shortcuts work fine so I wonder what might be the problem..

Ideally I would like to be able to change the size of the brushes similarly in both programs, with my wheel scroll.
Can I do that?
Regards
Alex


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 26, 2015)

Do a Google search for "german keyboard [ key"  you may find an answer-
http://clasfaculty.ucdenver.edu/tphillips/GermanKeyboardLayout.html

Re-sizing the adjustment brush with a mouse scroll wheel works, but it may require an option in {Control Panel/Mouse} options, or holding down the [Streg/Ctrl] key as you scroll.

In my Windows-10 system, Lightroom changes brush size with scroll wheel- but NOT in Photoshop!


----------

